# Oldschool MC500 reference internals



## mitchell0715 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just figured I'd post these up here before I sell it for anyone who needs a future reference. Picked this amp up a few weeks ago. Fully functional with some crazy looking fins and internals. Heavily documented by BigDWiz if you need more information


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

One of my all time favs!


----------

